# 19' Stealth Rebuild @ South TX Boat Works



## Ghostman (Apr 22, 2013)

Just dropped of my 1996 model 19' Shoalwater Stealth at South Texas Boat Works over the weekend. Jorge was great to talk to and work with. We spent about 1 1/2 hours looking over the boat and talking about what I wanted. He brought a lot of new fresh ideas I hadn't even thought about. The boat is basically getting completely rebuilt with some bonus features. I'll be posting pictures and progess of the work as it goes. Here is what it looked like before : http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=490311
Here is what were doing:
- all new foam
- all new deck
- repair all busted parts from inside and out
- raised center console deck with four new latches
- repair center console and fiberglass to raised deck with no lip
- hidden fuel tank
- repair and fill all old holes crackes etc
- gel whole deck
- glass in newer design pad for trolling motor
- and lots of other stuff I'm sure I'm forgetting!

Standby for pictures as it gets done.


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

awesome, cant wait to see it. have my shoalwater stealth also being rebuilt as we speak


----------



## Ghostman (Apr 22, 2013)

Here are some pictures of the progress so far.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

How much does a total restoration like this cost? I'm just trying to envision the cost savings versus buying used/new.


----------



## Ghostman (Apr 22, 2013)

I got the boat free. I'm paying $4500. George is taking care of everything. Total resto, plus extras like raise center console, new hatches, boxes, trolling pad, custom center console work, hidden fuel tank and more.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Thats gonna be a sweet ride Ghostman. Cant wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## Wade N Drift (Nov 26, 2012)

Do you have any more pics of the interior with the foam pulled out? One pic looked like you had a wire passage to the front of your Stealth from the console. Wondering if that was done after build.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

wow, total rebuild.. going to be nice for $4500 boat...

that foam actually doesn't look bad and appeared to packed in good.. looks dry (light color) in the pics...


----------



## dhvann (Jun 18, 2011)

Thats a whole lot of work. Makes you appreciate them for sure. I think $4500 is a deal too. I can't believe the pics of that Majek 20-V that Danny redid at NW fiberglass. The boat looked better than new.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

This is going to he a cool thread. Are you decking it out with new power and electronics or going back with the mariner? Keep the pics coming.


----------



## Ghostman (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks. That's all the pictures I have. He said the stringers checked out good and solid. I am keeping the mariner for now.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Awesome project. George does great work and is very reasonable. He did the floor in a redfin project I did a few years ago.


----------



## Ghostman (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Ghostman (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

wow!


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

looking good.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Sweet, going look like a new boat.


----------



## Ghostman (Apr 22, 2013)

Went to visit this morning. George is getting everything done in a timely manner. Boat is looking great! Still needs lots of work before it done. Impressed with the attention to detail. He even coats the inside of all the wood and boxes with fiberglass when many competitors do not!

Should be another 2 weeks or so.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Looking good.


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

looks great


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Good job... man, that's a lot of work right there.


----------



## cobra_steven (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow...that's exactly how I'd have them build mine too. Lookin sweet...after u build a design, the next hardest part is picking the color for the deck/hull!!


----------



## Ghostman (Apr 22, 2013)

the color is going to be a light grey with blue and white webbing for deck, hull is staying white.


----------



## Ghostman (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Ghostman (Apr 22, 2013)

Sure is looking purty!!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice !!


----------



## Blast-n-cast (May 7, 2010)

Thats looking good. Who is this George that is doing the work and where is he located? I guess I missed that part.


----------



## Blast-n-cast (May 7, 2010)

Nevermind I just googled South TX Boatworks. I guess I didnt see that in the first time I check this out.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Looks good, 'specially for a $4500 boat!
I like the permanent Trolling motor mount personally.
Just curious, was it cheaper for him to build you a raised console out of wood versus buying one pre-made out of fiberglass? Or could you not find one to fit your specific needs/application?


----------



## Ghostman (Apr 22, 2013)

spurgersalty said:


> Looks good, 'specially for a $4500 boat!
> I like the permanent Trolling motor mount personally.
> Just curious, was it cheaper for him to build you a raised console out of wood versus buying one pre-made out of fiberglass? Or could you not find one to fit your specific needs/application?


I honestly can't answer this question because I didn't even know they had those options lol. The wood is coated I side and out in fiberglass. I'm also not sure about the fit.


----------



## Flats Mark (Jul 30, 2009)

awesome!!!


----------



## Ghostman (Apr 22, 2013)

Picking up the boat today


----------



## Sonic347 (Oct 5, 2012)

Make sure to post some piks


----------



## Ghostman (Apr 22, 2013)

Boat is awesome! Love it! Can't wait to get it setup and running. Here is one picture for now, more to come.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Nice, is that in a tank ?


----------



## Ghostman (Apr 22, 2013)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Nice, is that in a tank ?


Yes, just for now so I can fix the trailer.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Looks good. You're gonna need a steering wheel.


----------



## Ghostman (Apr 22, 2013)

Anyone have a Mariner or Mercury motor around the 1996 year model range, 2 stroke inline 4 cylinder. I would like to buy a parts motor possibly to get this one going.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

The guys at South Texas Boatworks continually impress me. Hard to believe that's the same boat. Congrats!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Looks great!


----------

